# Personal Eating Records



## bigwideland (Oct 22, 2005)

I this the right board to share your own eating record or is that the weight board?, if you are gone the extra mile and ate more of something than before and you wish to share the achievement that is.


----------



## Egbert Souse (Oct 22, 2005)

Seems to me like if you were reporting a specific weight change from eating an inordinate amount of something, the Weight Board would be the place but this would be the place for a record.

Assuming that, here's one that'll probly easily be broken but just to get things rolling... i once ate 12 Nutty Buddies. (or is it Nutty Butties?)


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Oct 22, 2005)

Personally, I've never eaten a record. I prefer to put records on the stereo and listen to them.


----------



## moonvine (Oct 22, 2005)

Wayne_Zitkus said:


> Personally, I've never eaten a record. I prefer to put records on the stereo and listen to them.



I don't think they would be very tasty. Though they probably would be quite crunchy.


----------



## sweetnnekked (Oct 23, 2005)

I once, very recently in fact, ate an entire x-large (16 slice) pepperoni, red onion, kalamata olive, gorgonzola and sun-dried tomato pizza plus 10 bbq'd baby back ribs and two cans of rootbeer in one 30 minute sitting!!!


----------



## Mishty (Oct 23, 2005)

I can eat a whole pack of Golden Oreos with a gallon of milk....a side box of 6 Snicker ice cream bars....

I can eat ALMOST half of a Scooters Pizza aka "Home of The Seven Pound Pizza".

A half gallon of birthday cake ice cream.

10 soft tacos with extra sour cream....from Taco Hell....with Baja Sauce

Double Dozen of Wimpy wings....with Man fries.

hmmmmm I can't think of anything that "great".... give me time.....


----------



## BigCuddlyFA (Oct 23, 2005)

I once at 25 hot wings in one sitting and a 2 liter of soda....talk about a bloated belly mmmm


----------



## Jes (Oct 23, 2005)

Missblueyedeath said:


> I can eat a whole pack of Golden Oreos with a gallon of milk....a side box of 6 Snicker ice cream bars....
> 
> I can eat ALMOST half of a Scooters Pizza aka "Home of The Seven Pound Pizza".
> 
> ...


WHOAH. that is quite a feat (yours and everyone else's). I have generally assumed that fat people eat (or can eat?) less than thin people. My evidence is anecdotal but I just assumed that fat people have stores of fuel and thin people often don't, so they need to eat more and more frequently. That's how it's always been for me. I guess that's not universally true!


----------



## moonvine (Oct 23, 2005)

Jes said:


> WHOAH. that is quite a feat (yours and everyone else's). I have generally assumed that fat people eat (or can eat?) less than thin people. My evidence is anecdotal but I just assumed that fat people have stores of fuel and thin people often don't, so they need to eat more and more frequently. That's how it's always been for me. I guess that's not universally true!



I don't think anything is universally true. I am not sure how much I eat compared to other people, but I don't think it is a lot. I know every guy I have dated has made a big deal about how little I eat.


----------



## bigwideland (Oct 24, 2005)

In less that 1 hrs, volume per item only no combined,

Icecream - 4.5 litres

Pizza - 1 family and 1.5 large, plus 1.5 litre coke.

Donuts - iced about average sized, 38.

Spring Rolls - fried 8

Meat Pies (single serve) 9

Pasta and Sause - about 4 large bowl approx 2 kilos. (4.4 lbs)

Liquids in less that 10 min, per type not combined.

Milk 2.5 litres

Cordial 3 litres

Orange juice 2.5 litres

Coke (flatish) 2 litres


----------



## sweetnnekked (Oct 24, 2005)

bigwideland said:


> In less that 1 hrs, volume per item only no combined,
> 
> Icecream - 4.5 litres
> 
> ...




Man, how do you even afford all of that?
Are you rich?


----------



## moonvine (Oct 24, 2005)

bigwideland said:


> In less that 1 hrs, volume per item only no combined,
> 
> Icecream - 4.5 litres
> 
> ...



I guess I don't understand the allure/appeal of even doing this. If you ate that much that fast did you even taste anything you were eating? 

I'd be sick as a dog if I tried that.


----------



## bigwideland (Oct 25, 2005)

No, well not poor either and single so plenty of spare cash.


----------



## bigwideland (Oct 25, 2005)

Yes it is a matter of choice,

It is a challage to eat or drink that much for one,

Two the abilty provides for more weight gain,

you do taste the food, not well, and the same thing for that period of time does taste bland after a while.

The feeling of being fully and wondering where it all fitted is also a fun for me.


:eat2:


----------



## TallFatSue (Oct 25, 2005)

I don't really keep track of what I eat. I just eat when I'm hungry and stop when I'm not. The trouble is I'm always hungry. Last week during my business travels I sure put it away at restaurants, and last weekend I noticed that my grocery bill was much lower than normal because I wasn't around to eat myself out of house and home. Probably all that I know for sure are the news reports that say that restaurant portions are wayyyy too large for an normal person, but I find them just about right, plus dessert. So I must be Abby Normal.  Anyway I know I eat a lot, but I'm not toooo spectacular about it.


----------



## wistful (Oct 27, 2005)

As a teenager I was capable of putting away tons of food and I often did.However,the older I get the less my digestive system is able to handle food in large quanties.I still can pack it away but not nearly as often and not quite as much as I once did.Yet...I'm much fatter now then when I was a teenager. **sighs**


----------



## TallFatSue (Oct 27, 2005)

wistful said:


> As a teenager I was capable of putting away tons of food and I often did.However,the older I get the less my digestive system is able to handle food in large quanties.I still can pack it away but not nearly as often and not quite as much as I once did.Yet...I'm much fatter now then when I was a teenager. **sighs**


That's for darn sure. Last evening I made myself sick with a big bowl of ice cream with marshmallow cream and chocolate sauce. A half-hour later I had a major case of tummy-rumbles, so I drank some Alka-Seltzer and it helped. My husband saw me stretched out on the recliner like a beached whale and asked me what was wrong so I cried, "Wahhh, I'm a big fat pig!" Much to his credit, Art didn't lecture me on shoving too many goodies into my belly, but just held my hand for a while until I felt better. :smitten: 

But I just know that the ice cream, marshmallow cream and chocolate sauce will be singing my name in chorus tonight. They're evil, I tell ya! Evil! :eat2:


----------



## Santaclear (Oct 27, 2005)

I'm not really fat but I can really eat. Nowadays I eat pretty healthy most of the time but in the old days I was known to occasionally consume 2 pints of Haagen Dasz in a day or maybe a half gallon of Breyer's. Whole boxes of most kinds of cookies would disappear more or less instantly (my sisters were that way too with most sweets.) Forget about Mallomars or Carvel Flying Saucers. Immense amounts of eggplant parmigian or lasagna.
One blistering hot summer afternoon with a fat guy friend I ate half a huge family-size Buffalo pizza that normally feeds 6 or 8, long square pizza much bigger than your average round pie and we ate it out of the box on the hood of his car, standing in the parking lot 'cos the place had nowhere to sit down, then polished a pint of Haagen Dasz each, all on our way to a punk rock show.
Another time with the same guy, just for the humor we had an all-beef and only-beef meal at his house (his parents were rich and had every possible food in the fridge) maybe 7 or 8 forms of beef until we were totally stuffed hahahaha. :eat2:


----------



## MissToodles (Oct 27, 2005)

Santaclear said:


> I'm not really fat but I can really eat. Nowadays I eat pretty healthy most of the time but in the old days I was known to occasionally consume 2 pints of Haagen Dasz in a day or maybe a half gallon of Breyer's. Whole boxes of most kinds of cookies would disappear more or less instantly (my sisters were that way too with most sweets.) Forget about Mallomars or Carvel Flying Saucers. Immense amounts of eggplant parmigian or lasagna.
> One blistering hot summer afternoon with a fat guy friend I ate half a huge family-size Buffalo pizza that normally feeds 6 or 8, long square pizza much bigger than your average round pie and we ate it out of the box on the hood of his car, standing in the parking lot 'cos the place had nowhere to sit down, then polished a pint of Haagen Dasz each, all on our way to a punk rock show.
> Another time with the same guy, just for the humor we had an all-beef and only-beef meal at his house (his parents were rich and had every possible food in the fridge) maybe 7 or 8 forms of beef until we were totally stuffed hahahaha. :eat2:



My boyfriend is merely chubby and can pack away a quart of ice cream in about an hour or two. Me, I couldn't perform that feat yet I'm the supersized one! he's not even particularly active! I can't figure it out! Yes I am using a lot of exclamation points today because I am bewildered.


----------



## altered states (Oct 27, 2005)

A good friend visited me a few years ago and the two of us took his expense account out to an oyster bar. We racked up a $300+ tab, consuming only oysters and 2 cheap bottles of cava. We were both quite pleased/disgusted with ourselves.


----------



## TallFatSue (Oct 30, 2005)

The last quarter of the year is prime foodee season. All through October I overdose on Halloween candy. Then in November the really good stuff starts to roll out for Thanksgiving. The candies around the office are mostly replaced by healthier stuff like sausages, cheese, bread, pizza etc. Then of course the entire Thanksgiving weekend I stuff myself silly. In December I can do it all over again at the Christmas parties. And there's all the leftovers and another party to take me into New Year's Eve. Finally on New Year's Day I make my solemn resolution to do it all over again.


----------



## fatlane (Oct 30, 2005)

I once ate two bags of habanero-flavored potato chips. I hallucinated for three hours.


----------



## Totmacher (Oct 30, 2005)

Two large pizzas, a two litre, and a quart of General Tso chicken. ~1/2 hour.

I've also done ~100 piecs of sushi for lunch.


----------



## MissToodles (Oct 30, 2005)

Totmacher said:


> Two large pizzas, a two litre, and a quart of General Tso chicken. ~1/2 hour.
> 
> I've also done ~100 piecs of sushi for lunch.



ding, ding, ding you win the prize although it might not be so difficult to eat that much sushi!


----------



## Totmacher (Oct 31, 2005)

Well, it's not now, but I had to work my way up. What did I win? Do I get a hug :smitten: ?


----------



## Jes (Oct 31, 2005)

Was all of that sushi of the fish variety??


----------



## Totmacher (Oct 31, 2005)

Nah, more like 90% of it. They also had oshinko rolls. Y'know if you like sushi there's a nice buffet around 72nd and broadway in Manhattan. Perhaps we could meet there sometime and compare numbers  Sorry, I haven't been to any places in Philly that I recall so I can't suggest anywhere nearby.


----------



## MissToodles (Oct 31, 2005)

Totmacher said:


> Nah, more like 90% of it. They also had oshinko rolls. Y'know if you like sushi there's a nice buffet around 72nd and broadway in Manhattan. Perhaps we could meet there sometime and compare numbers  Sorry, I haven't been to any places in Philly that I recall so I can't suggest anywhere nearby.



I want to take my sister for her birthday. Do you know the name of the place? She is a recent sushi convert.


----------



## Deidrababe (Nov 1, 2005)

Well, I have a few records of my own

First, I should tell you all I am a card carrying member of IFOCE - the International Federation of Competative Eating - although I have not actually been to a sanctuned event.

My first and only eating Prize is a Trophy for winning a Pudding eating contest.

I ate half of one of those HUGE industrial size containers of Chocolate PUdding.

I* can eat 3 LARGE subs - steak and cheese

2 Large Pizzas with lots of meats on it

I can do a half gallon of ice cream in one sitting

I can eat about 7 grilled ham and cheese sandwiches WITH two cans of Tomato Soup

I can eat a MIXING bowl full of pretty much anything - Mac & Cheese, Soup, Pasta and sauce, Pudding, Salad even!

I can eat a whole box of cake MIX - Yes, just the mix - I can do brownie mix too but Cake is better!

I can eat a whole Poo Poo Platter AND a quart of Chow Mein, Gen. Tso Chicken and Egg foo young.

I can eat 5 HUGE NY style bagles with a pound of fried bacon and 5-6 eggs cooked in the bacon grease.

I can eat 2 packages of any kind of cookie in one sitting...EASILY.

I can do two HUGE bags of fritos with cheese dip.

I could go on, but Im getting hungry!!!!!!*
XOXOXOX

Deeds 

View attachment Deechinese.jpg


----------



## Totmacher (Nov 1, 2005)

Deeds!  That is the cutest picture of you I've ever seen! *read read read* You... are amazing  



MissToodles said:


> I want to take my sister for her birthday. Do you know the name of the place? She is a recent sushi convert.



I dunno 'cause I'm usually just driving south from Columbia until someone says, "look for parking," but I'm pretty sure it's Kinoko 165 W 72nd st. (212)580-5900 (thank you sushinyc.com!)


----------



## Jes (Nov 8, 2005)

Totmacher said:


> Nah, more like 90% of it. They also had oshinko rolls. Y'know if you like sushi there's a nice buffet around 72nd and broadway in Manhattan. Perhaps we could meet there sometime and compare numbers  Sorry, I haven't been to any places in Philly that I recall so I can't suggest anywhere nearby.



just now saw this. i can't eat much (of anything) but not for lack of trying. but my point is this: i eat no fish, no seafood, no nothing. Sorry.


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Nov 8, 2005)

Are there any serious female contenders on the IFOCE roster or just the nibblers we've seen on Fox? Anyway thanks Deidra for sharing your abilities with us... you are a red-blooded American wonder woman.:eat2:


----------



## ParrotHead FA (Nov 8, 2005)

I once ate two dozen main lobsters at boston lobster fest plus fish ,shrimp, and side dishes and 5 sodas. I can eat. I have also eaten 27 pieces of pizza and pasta and salad at cici with like 4 sodas.... REDhottie is amazed at my eating.


----------



## Gordo Mejor (Nov 9, 2005)

ParrotHead FA said:


> I have also eaten 27 pieces of pizza and pasta and salad at cici with like 4 sodas
> 
> 
> > They have Cici's Pizza up that way? I discovered them here in Little Rock. Great prices a decent buffet, but the best part is the BBW's who come in.:shocked:


----------



## swedishiron (Nov 11, 2005)

I'd love to take you out to eat Deidrababe...or you do you prefer eating in ? :eat2:


----------



## Gordo Mejor (Nov 12, 2005)

Wayne_Zitkus said:


> Personally, I've never eaten a record. I prefer to put records on the stereo and listen to them.



I guess you never got to go to Licorice Pizza Record Stores. :doh:


----------



## Obesus (Nov 13, 2005)

You are the (beautiful) despair of all foodists and gluttoniste's around! Your legendary eating abilities are the talk of the gluttonnage world and I feel personally challenged! I hereby challenge you to pasta at ten paces...just give me a couple of years to train up to the challenge! LOL Seriously, you are El Magnifico! Bravo! :wubu: 



Deidrababe said:


> Well, I have a few records of my own
> 
> First, I should tell you all I am a card carrying member of IFOCE - the International Federation of Competative Eating - although I have not actually been to a sanctuned event.
> 
> ...


----------



## collegeguy2514 (Nov 14, 2005)

a personal record of mine is 11 slices of pizza, 3 cinamon rolls, and 3 glasses of Dr Pepper at Cici's pizza. i know i can do better, though.


----------



## curvluver (Nov 15, 2005)

BigCuddlyFA said:


> I once at 25 hot wings in one sitting and a 2 liter of soda....talk about a bloated belly mmmm



One night after work I split 100 suicide wings, and 2 pitchers of beer with a coworker.... (talk about too stuffed)

A friend of mine went out to an all you can eat Chinese food place. I thought I was doing well with 4 plates (put to shame by over 12 heaping plates). This is how he eats all the time, and he's about as wide around as my arm....


----------



## GregW (Nov 16, 2005)

curvluver said:


> A friend of mine went out to an all you can eat Chinese food place. I thought I was doing well with 4 plates (put to shame by over 12 heaping plates). This is how he eats all the time, and he's about as wide around as my arm....



Kinda sounds like me - though I couldn't do 12 plates. 8 definitely, 9 possibly, no more than 10. Gotta watch out for the skinny people with the high metabolisms! The biggest eater I've ever known was a 6'4 170 lb. cross-country runner - he specialized in annihilating pizza and beer.


----------



## Jes (Nov 16, 2005)

I really am amazed by all of these tales. I can pack in a lot of Indian Buffet though (but by a lot, I mean 3 partially full plates). Still, people who see what I normally eat are usually pretty surprised by how much chicken I get down me when it's part of the indian buffet (i am obsessed with indian buffet right now)


----------



## GregW (Nov 16, 2005)

Jes said:


> I really am amazed by all of these tales. I can pack in a lot of Indian Buffet though (but by a lot, I mean 3 partially full plates). Still, people who see what I normally eat are usually pretty surprised by how much chicken I get down me when it's part of the indian buffet (i am obsessed with indian buffet right now)



Indian buffets are great! There's one in town that my girlfriend and I visit occasionally - lots of rice and *spicy* dishes with beans. Yum!


----------



## olivefun (Nov 17, 2005)

I don't know. 
I hardly ever feel "full"
I think i am missing the full alarm bells.
I can consume a big container of ice cream, or 2 hagen daz in a sitting, no problem.
I watch it though because i do get bloated 1/2 hour later.
right now i weigh 310 or so, and could easily balloon.


----------



## ojrifkin (Dec 13, 2005)

Ned Sonntag said:


> Are there any serious female contenders on the IFOCE roster or just the nibblers we've seen on Fox? Anyway thanks Deidra for sharing your abilities with us... you are a red-blooded American wonder woman.:eat2:



Sonya Thomas, a 100 pound Korean-American, is the number #2 ranked eater (behind only Kobayashi) in IFOCE. She destroys Kobayashi on a pound-for-pound basis. In her last contest Dec 3, she ate over 10 pounds of meatballs in 12 minutes.

http://sonyatheblackwidow.com/ 


Kate Stelnick, a 115 pound college student from New Jersey, was the first person to eat a 11 pound burger in under three hours at Denny's Beer Barrel Pub. (It took 400+ pound IFOCE member "Badlands" Booker 7.5 hours to eat that sandwich.) 

http://katestelnick.com/


----------



## LJ Rock (Dec 15, 2005)

Wayne_Zitkus said:


> Personally, I've never eaten a record. I prefer to put records on the stereo and listen to them.



I've never eaten a record either.... but you haven't LIVED 'til you've had a GRILLED 8-TRACK SANDWICH! lol


----------



## LJ Rock (Dec 15, 2005)

Jes said:


> I really am amazed by all of these tales. I can pack in a lot of Indian Buffet though (but by a lot, I mean 3 partially full plates). Still, people who see what I normally eat are usually pretty surprised by how much chicken I get down me when it's part of the indian buffet (i am obsessed with indian buffet right now)



OMG... don't you just love Tandori Chicken? One of my all time faves! :eat2: I also get vindaloo at Indian joints a lot. Buffets rock! Not for the quantity as much as the variety.


----------



## missaf (Dec 19, 2005)

1 Bowl of French Onion Soup (held about 3-4 cups)
1 Large Chef Salad
1 12 oz. Filet Mignon
1 Baked Potato (As large as my forearm, it weight about 2 pounds)
Half a chocolate cake
5 Dense Bread Rolls

2 Long Island Ice Teas
4 glasses of water

All in about an hour


----------



## ChickletsBBW (Dec 19, 2005)

maybe not a record but last friday i was starving when i got off work, so I stopped by Jack n the box, got 4 tacos, one chicken sandwich and 3 eggrolls.. i ate it all  yummy!

now.. take me out for chinese buffet... I can eat lots of yummy food!! i tend to skip the deserts and keep eating my favorite stuff


----------



## missaf (Dec 19, 2005)

ChickletsBBW said:


> maybe not a record but last friday i was starving when i got off work, so I stopped by Jack n the box, got 4 tacos, one chicken sandwich and 3 eggrolls.. i ate it all  yummy!
> 
> now.. take me out for chinese buffet... I can eat lots of yummy food!! i tend to skip the deserts and keep eating my favorite stuff



My usual trip to Jack is a Bacon Ultimate Cheeseburger Combo- Large with Curly fries, a chicken sandwich with extra veggies and mayo, 4 tacos, and 3 eggrolls


----------



## GunnDancer (Dec 19, 2005)

The most I ever ate was an entire large extra cheese pizza....the place we get the pizza from makes everyone elses larges look small by comparison.


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Dec 20, 2005)

we have every wednesday at a hotel near work what we dub "Raw Bloody Meat Day"..its an all you can eat NY strip steak buffet. record is 8


----------



## olivefun (Dec 22, 2005)

Gee, I had no idea who i was talking to..

My appetite is huge, but my eyes are bigger from reading your posts.

Why thank you for sharing...


----------



## AmazonKelli (Dec 29, 2005)

I love to eat. I've never really sat down and thought about how much im eating.

I did however eat 9 cheeseburgers from mcpukes once LOL I couldn't get the 10th down LOL

and when I go for sushi..it's usually an all you can eat place LOL ( i put them outta business! ahahah)


Kelli


----------



## HottiMegan (Dec 29, 2005)

if any of you have gotten a pizza from the warehouse store Costco, i ate one of those once (i think it's an 18" pizza).. that'd be my personal record. I couldnt move for a few hours. i ate it after not eating anything all day. i was ravenous


----------



## Carol W. (Jan 2, 2006)

I think my personal eating record, in terms of volume if not calorie content, happened last summer when my brother brought me a huge bowl of red raspberries from his garden. They were freshly picked, perfectly red and ripe, and we are talking HUGE bowl here. I ate the entire damn bowl that afternoon, and never got the least bit sick after doing it. (I love, adore and obsess over red raspberries.) Man, I wish I could do it again right now!!


----------



## HottiMegan (Jan 2, 2006)

oohhhh i LOVE LOVE LOVE raspberries!! On my way up to Idaho (yearly 4th of july family reunion) i always stop at this huge fruit stand in Washington and get a big bag full of raspberries. I had to share last year cuz my 2 year old son ate about a pint. I almost bought a pack of raspberries the other day at costco.. i cannot let raspberries sit and wait to be eaten lol


----------



## AlGainR (Jul 13, 2006)

Hello everybody!

I have a lot of eating and drinking (non alcoholic beverages) records. I like to do that on cam with other people who like to engage in challenges or just to watch the session. Is there anyone here also into that?

This is my Yahoo Group: http://groups.yahoo.com/group/algainr
The cover pic is mine as well as all the algainr pics and there are other big guys pics on the group.

If you want to know about my eating records contact me to yahoo messenger my nickname is algainr or email me to [email protected] 

For example I ate 12 double quarter pounder and 14 cans of soda on cams in one of those eating challenges so you can have an idea of what I am talking about

Thanks and take care, eat well and a lot!
Al


----------



## Shikamaru (Jul 13, 2006)

Well, I was forced to go with my younger brother on a boy scout trip with him to an armor museum a while ago... (note to self. never feign interest. ever. even if they have samurai swords.) and they served domino's pizza... and I figured hey, they have like 20 pizzas, I'll just eat as much as I can... 

I kinda lost count just before/just after I had the first one... I think I may have managed to down just about 2 whole large pizzas in one shot... My stomach didnt thank me though... ugh.. But his friends were hilarious "OMG Ive never seen anyone eat that much pizza!"


----------



## bigfatstripeycat (Jul 13, 2006)

For me, it's sushi. When I go out for all you can sushi, I'll put away 50-60 pieces, and usually spend the rest of the night catatonic in my easy chair. Waitresses and sushi chefs hate me. But I tip well. 

I swear, there has to be something addictive when you mix wasabi and soy sauce, like the Joker grooming supplies from the 1989 Batman movie. Alone, they're nothing; together, they're addicting.


----------



## Brandi (Jul 15, 2006)

OMG I don't even come close to these eating records lol I thought eating half of a medium pizza was alot...lol I'm intrigued though to see what are the other records.


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Jul 15, 2006)

Krystal Hamburgers. I think I topped out at about a dozen plus large fries and coke.


----------



## -X- (Jul 22, 2006)

Most I've had, eaten in about 1hr and 30mins: 

4 double cheeseburgers from McDonald's
1 Large fry from McD's
2 Large Vanilla Milkshakes from McD's
1 Large pepporoni pizza from domino's
1 family sized pack of macoroni
1 family sized pack of shrimp
1 liter of coke

I'm weighing in at 289lbs just about now, I saved the milkshakes for last just for the fact that I love them, and KNOW I'll finish them no matter how full I am..... just sat there on the couch bloated for over an hr before I could move a bit better..


----------



## TONYS (Jul 27, 2006)

I can easily eat 3 large pizzas, or 10 full plates at a buffet, pounds of meat, it really does not matter. Most of the time if I go out with people they are amased at how much I can eat and not be full. I am told I can outeat most everyone. The main problem is I really dont get a full feeling so the end is hard to find for me. Guess I am a feeder/feedee.


----------



## BBWDREAMLOVER (Aug 15, 2006)

Woooo Hoooo a thread for me 

1. 2 large meat lovers pizza, 1 order cinna sticks with extra icing, 4 pieces KFC chicken, 1 family sized mashed potatos n gravy, 4 cream filled donuts

2. 76 ozs of Sirloin with mashed potatos n gravy {took 2 days to get over all that beef wooooo}

3. whole family sized pan of homemade lasagna {5 cheeses, ground beef & sausage}

4. half gallon ice cream

5. Shanghi rolls - 47 {one of my favorite foods}

6. Tacos - 23 hard shell tacos, extra meat & sour cream


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 15, 2006)

I'm much better at remembering food records that involve counting items, but I've never weighed something like spaghetti.. Hmm.

My records (that I can remember..):
36 Del Taco Crisp Tacos (the 50c each ones)

A Fuddruckers 1lb hamburger and the ChiliCheeseFries and the 32 oz beverage, but just couldn't touch the dessert (you get your polaroid on the wall if you eat it all)

Three Subway footlongs (steak and cheese, Spicy BMT, and a Chicken Bacon Ranch)

Six Big Macs

Five Whoppers with Cheese

Three boxes of Kraft Macaroni and Cheese (prepared)


----------



## olly5764 (Oct 19, 2006)

my record is two family pizzas and a kebeb, but in one sitting, i have seen my girlfriend eat 2 family pizzas, a KFC bargin bucket, and three dozen doughnuts. She does not eat anything in less than family sized portions, even snacks.


----------



## AppreSheAte (Oct 19, 2006)

4AM four homemade waffles, two sticks of butter, and over a cup of syrup.

7:30AM six eggs with 8 oz of cheese scrambled with salsa, half a loaf of bread toasted, with butter and jam, 3 cups of coffee.

10AM weight gain shake.

11AM pillsbury cinnamin rolls with 1 stick of butter.

12:30PM three grilled stuffed beef burritos from taco bell and a large pepsi.

2:30PM ate a 9 inch pumpkin pie with a can of whipped cream.

5:30PM two tripple whoppers a large fries and a large chocolate shake.

9:30PM two large pepperoni, ham, sausage and extra cheese pizzas.

11:30PM a carton of double fudge brownie ice cream.

pop pop pop


----------



## Jes (Oct 20, 2006)

AppreSheAte said:


> 4AM four homemade waffles, two sticks of butter, and over a cup of syrup.
> 
> 7:30AM six eggs with 8 oz of cheese scrambled with salsa, half a loaf of bread toasted, with butter and jam, 3 cups of coffee.
> 
> ...


May I ask (and I'm curious, this isn't a judgement or anything): are you hungry for each of these meals? Or is it more of an enjoyment of eating and the results?


----------



## olly5764 (Nov 1, 2006)

a new record for me, three 16" pizzas, ten big macs, and a familysized apple pie. not bad for one sitting


----------

